# oaa fields



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

who made it to the oaa fields at ycb.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Was wondering the same thing...would like to see some results (as well as the 3D nationals!)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

results and number of shooters????


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I was at YCB today and they do have the results posted on the bulletin board although I didn't pay much attention except to see that there were not that many competitors listed.

What I do remember is Chris Perkins beat Andrew Fagan by one point (Seniors), and Andrews dad won his category (Masters).


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

36 shooters from what we heard, but what was most amazing was that only 3 shooters from York participated and 2 of those were Ted and Andrew. Provincial Field avarages around 40+ so York really wasn't far off. Andrew and company put on a fine shoot on a top notch course, lunch's where great


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Results are available at https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1473&Itemid=252


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

May be average number of shooters but what I like is 7 youth archers, that's the same amount from the last 4 years combined! :thumbs_up
Wish I could have been there to make it 8 but there is always next year, BTW who is hosting fields next year?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I would have liked to go too. Seems like a fun game. A lot more shooting than a 3D round.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

There were quite a few at teds money shoot that wanted to shoot the fields but had to choose. Maybe the exec could change the date next year for better attendance.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> There were quite a few at teds money shoot that wanted to shoot the fields but had to choose. Maybe the exec could change the date next year for better attendance.


The date was changed by the host with the exec's approval so that the event did not conflict with Nationals. Had it been this weekend there would have been 1/3 the attendance. At least this way it was an average turn out.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

There's only a few weekends I know. Teds tourny is growing fast if he's keeping his date it would be nice to be able to shoot both. There were approx ten shooters that wanted to shoot the fields


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I` will be keeping my date of the first long weekend in aug as I arranged this so all our local clubs do not over lap and it gives everybody a day off after the tourny to party with their kids and travel ..thanks ted


----------

